# Brining



## huntin to smoke (Jan 29, 2011)

Is a brined chicken or other meat still considered IN TACT ?


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't be unless you injected some of the brine or if the bird was injected with solution at the factory. Just about every bird I can find around here comes pre-injected with some solution. What do you have in the brine?


----------



## huntin to smoke (Jan 29, 2011)

1 Cups Kosher Salt
1 Cups Sugar
2 TBS Black Pepper
1 TBS Thyme
1 tbs garlic powder

1 tbs onion powder

1 tsp cayenne


----------



## eman (Jan 29, 2011)

As long as you poke any holes are make any cuts in the bird it is intact.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, what eman says.


----------



## iso (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends on the context of "in tact".


----------



## huntin to smoke (Jan 31, 2011)

Just seems like soaking it over night would draw in any bacteria etc on the outside ..


----------



## arnie (Feb 1, 2011)

Brining may well draw in a small amount of bacteria etc while brining if it is on the outside of the poultry, however it will not multiply as long as the poultry is properly handled. Keep your area and utensils clean, keep the poultry between 35⁰and 40⁰while brining, smoke it around 225⁰, insure the internal temp is 140⁰by the 4[sup]th[/sup] hour, and cook it until it is done.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 1, 2011)

Prior to brining any bird, I always wash off the exterior and rinse out the cavity with cold water. This will rinse away the majority of the bacteria on and in the bird. And as others have posted proper handling of the bird and the cleanliness of your work area reduces the chance of contamination.


----------



## bfantana23 (Apr 18, 2011)

im going to smoke my first turkey next week, any suggestions on a good brine to use?? thanks in advance!!


----------



## iso (Apr 19, 2011)

Brines can be as simple or complex as you want. Since it is your first I recommend you stick with a simple brine.

My personal favorite for brining turkey:

2 gallons of clean water
1 cup Diamond kosher salt
1 cup dark brown sugar
2 oranges, quartered
2 lemons, quartered
6 sprigs thyme
4 sprigs rosemary
Mix all in a clean plastic bucket or other non-reactive container. Submerge turkey and cover wiht ice. Keep below 40F.


----------



## breakaway (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pgigstead (May 6, 2011)

Hey ISO, sorry for being late to the party, but how long do you leave that bird in the brine?

Thanks...


----------



## fpnmf (May 6, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=brine  

Read this !!

  Craig


----------



## delavanks (Nov 20, 2011)

I am new here and new to brineing

Sure hope someone here can help me

My wife bought what she thought was a natural

but when I took it out to thaw I see that it is injected with a 7% solution

What do I dare do to brine the turkey??? reduce the salt and if so how much


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 20, 2011)

DelavanKs said:


> I am new here and new to brineing
> 
> Sure hope someone here can help me
> 
> ...


Brine as normal, the salt will not effect the taste. This is what I use and never have a problem with salt.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2011)

DelavanKs said:


> I am new here and new to brineing
> 
> Sure hope someone here can help me
> 
> ...


Ok...This is super common...Brining adds flavor as well as salt to the Bird. If you use a Brine of 1Cup Kosher Salt (Morton's) in 1Gallon of Water plus Herbs and Spices...An Equilibrium between the Factory Injection and Your brine will be reached...As far as the whole Bacteria and Injection issue goes...Keep your Bird Cold until your smoker is up to temp, 225*-300*F...Rub the Bird with Seasoned Butter inside and out including under the skin, Do not Stuff the Bird...a couple of wedges of onion, apple, garlic and/or herbs are ok...Get it in the Smoker and Let 'er Rip...Whole Birds up to 20Lbs will get up to 140*F Internal Temp within 4 hours and will be Safe...Larger Birds should have the Backbone removed and flattened (Spatchcocked) to increase Surface area in contact with the heat...It is Done when the Breast IT is 165*F and the thickest part if the inner thigh is 175*F IT...Clean your tools and Area with 1-2Tbs Bleach in 1 Gallon Water...Lot of info but better safe...BTW...Stop over at Roll Call and Introduce yourself and give some info about your Experience, Equipment and your Location...JJ


----------



## eman (Nov 22, 2011)

Just another tip.

 Always wear food handling gloves when  prepping any raw product. I use the blue or purple nitrile gloves and change them out anytime i go from one product to another. Gloves are cheap and cross contamination can make you ill.


----------

